# Ioline Crystal Press II for sale



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

We will be upgrading from our Ioline Crystal Press II (less than 1 year old) soon and are ready to start discussions on selling it. PM me if you're interested. Thank you!


----------



## jiffyh64 (Jul 4, 2007)

Did you sell this? Where are you located and how much?

thanks


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

This is no longer for sale. Thanks!!


Sent from American Hero's iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

jiffyh64 said:


> Did you sell this? Where are you located and how much?
> 
> thanks


I have one for sale if you are interested! Please email [email protected]


----------



## jiffyh64 (Jul 4, 2007)

WE just bought a new one at the AC show.


----------



## JR Howell (Aug 5, 2008)

What are you aksing for it and where are you located


----------



## margor88 (Jan 27, 2014)

How much for crystal press?


----------



## discounttshirts (Jan 9, 2009)

We have one listed in the classified of tsf also- take a look


----------



## intensethreads (Aug 24, 2010)

I have one if anyone is still looking. Email me for more info. Thanks!


----------



## dmbeard1 (Nov 12, 2012)

i was wondering if you still have the ioline presss for sale and the price youwere wanting for it!
Thank you, Donna


----------

